# [SOLVED] Yellow Mark over Network Icon



## vishnudutta2 (Apr 2, 2012)

Hello Experts,

I am using a Sony Vaio with the following Configurations
Win 7 Professional 64 Bit SP 1
The Wireless adapter is Intel Centrino N 6230 with the drivers updated 
The LAN adapter is Realtek PCIe GBE Family Controller

This laptop is pretty new and I had been experiencing some problems with Wifi and LAN connectivity to internet.

Initially there was a yellow mark over network icon but it allowed me to access Internet. I was not bothered then..Offlate this has turned ugly. The yellow icon would not allow me to connect to internet through wifi or LAN

Sometimes LAN would connect but now a days connecting to wifi has become a real task with most of the time having to trouble shoot the connection.

Troubleshooting gives me different suggestions which are as follows
a) DHCP not enabled over wireless networks....Trying to repair the same does not help
b) Your computer seems to have been configured properly.
c) Troubleshooting cannot solve the problem

I am going crazy over this..as my I cannot connect to wifi in office and home. I had mcafee before but removed it completely using mcafee removal tool... 


Any suggestions as to what to do??? Please help...


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

*Re: Yellow Mark over Network Icon*

The first step usually is to uninstall the Wireless Adaptor via Device Manager, click on Network Adaptors to expand then right click on the wireless adaptor and select Uninstall, reboot the computer on which Windows will auto reinstall it. Do not tick the box to include the software.

You could also download the drivers from http://downloadcenter.intel.com/SearchResult.aspx?lang=eng Intel site.

Changing the DNS servers can also help and you will need to do this in both the router and the computer.

I use Open DNS 208.67.222.222 for my Primary and Public DNS 4.2.2.1 for the Secondary.

Flushing the DNS cache can also help. Right click on the Command Prompt and type *ipconfig /flushdns *>> Enter

Then these next two commands :-

*ipconfig /release* >> Enter

*ipconfig /renew* >> Enter

The latter two releases and renews the IP address.


----------



## vishnudutta2 (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Yellow Mark over Network Icon*

Thanks for the quick reply

Uninstalled the adaptor from device manager and restarted the system. Found that Windows reinstalled it again to the updated driver...

Intel driver detection tool mentions that my driver is current so could not find an update

Coming to using of DNS I have entered the DNS values for primary and secondary in my computer as informed but could not understand as to how should I change it for the router....

Flushed the DNS followed by release and renewing of the IP address in CMD prompt...The yellow mark is still there


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

*Re: Yellow Mark over Network Icon*

You will need to log into your router and while each make of router has its own navigation routes to change the DNS, it normally comes under configuring the WAN and quite possibly unticking the Obtain DNS Automatically box to un-grey the default settings.

If you post which type of router you are using, then I'll see what I can come up with (I use the Billion Bipac 7800N) or more experienced members may pick up on this thread who are more knowledgeable or actually use that type of router.

Sometimes when all else fails, then a factory reset of the router (via the pin hole in the back) will usually do the job.


----------



## vishnudutta2 (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Yellow Mark over Network Icon*

I am right now at my office and it is not personally possible for me to reset the router...I would request the IT department to reset the router and then post the details...


----------



## vishnudutta2 (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Yellow Mark over Network Icon*

A new development again...I am able to connect to office wifi with the yellow mark still on the network symbol...


----------



## vishnudutta2 (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Yellow Mark over Network Icon*

Will go home and carry out the instructions mentioned by you for the Router DNS Server.


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

*Re: Yellow Mark over Network Icon*

Not sure why you need to have your work's router reset as the problem is at your end.

I had this problem for a while and changing the DNS Servers resolved it for a few days as well as a factory reset, but it did come back.

I learned that when there are connectivity problems, Windows tends to create additional adaptors, not only in Device Manager but also in the Registry.

The ones in Device Manager (if there) can be viewed via Device Manager/View/Show hidden devices then clicking on Network Adaptors to expand and they will be listed as Microsoft ISATAP Adaptor with a # and a number. To get rid of these you just right click on them and select Uninstall >> OK

Sometimes one of them will come back on the reboot but....

In the Registry they will be listed as your SSID with a number where they are duplicated.

To check if there are duplications go Start >> type *regedit* >> Enter >> *Yes* then navigate through these :-

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE/SOFTWARE/Microsoft/WindowsNT/CurrentVersion/NetworkList/Profiles

Click on the dropdown to expand Profiles and normally just two are listed (for some reason after a HDD Recovery and factory reset on mine, I now only have one). One is for your Wireless and the other is for the LAN.

Clicking on either of these will bring up their description in the right pane to show which is which and if there is just one listed as just the SSID without any number, then that's okay. The other one (LAN) will have its Description as Network.

Clicking on Signatures/Unmanaged will show corresponding entries.

If there are duplicated SSIDs then all of the adaptors listed need to be deleted as well as those in Signatures/Unmanaged, including (I've found best) removing the listed adaptor in Network and Sharing/Manage Wireless Adaptors.

Before any alterations to the registry are made, you always back that bit up. To do this, close the Profiles sections up so you just see the Profiles folder unexpanded, click on the name *Profiles* to highlight it then click on *File* then *Export*. This will take you to your Docs folder and invite you give it a name where it will be saved as a .reg file. You can then go back and delete the main entries that are listed in the left pane in the Profiles folder including those in Signatures/Unmanaged.

To restore any backed up registry folder, in the Registry click on *Files* then *Import *where you'll be taken back to the Docs library. Click on the .reg file which will then place it in the filename box then click Open.

Prior to deleting the duplicated SSIDs I switched my router off to prevent it broadcasting then after the adaptors had been deleted, wired up the router then did a factory reset for a fresh install.

You will need to change the Default DNS servers again if you want to use others.

Open DNS Primary 208.67.222.222 : Secondary 208.67.220.220
Google Primary 8.8.8.8 : Secondary 8.8.4.4
Public DNS 4.2.2.1 through to 4.2.2.6

I pinged each of the Public DNSs and found that 4.2.2.1 was just 1ms slower than the Open DNS Primary and quicker than the others.

The advantage of mixing the servers is if one of them goes down, then you have a different server to fall back on - belt and braces.

I still get the occasional alert or even a sunburst in the the Taskbar but by the time/before I can access Windows Troubleshooter, it will have fully connected, but if you have full Internet access, just forget about it and it may clear up on its own.


----------



## vishnudutta2 (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Yellow Mark over Network Icon*

I appreciate your efforts 

Windows had indeed created additional adapters and i managed to remove them as informed in your steps...
Going to regedit I find lots of entries under Profiles and am not sure as to what to delete now...
Attached a screenshot of Registry profiles


----------



## vishnudutta2 (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Yellow Mark over Network Icon*

Image attached again


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

*Re: Yellow Mark over Network Icon*



vishnudutta2 said:


> Image attached again


Neither image is showing. I think this is normally caused by it being wrapped with 

Given that there are numerous entries in the Registry, I think I would prefer to see them before going ahead with the deletion but if you back up the Profile folder as I've explained, then you can always restore the folder to the way it was before deleting all of the adaptors that are listed.

Follow the rest of the procedure as I've explained then wire up and factory reset the router for the fresh install.

You delete each entry by right clicking on each of the entries in the left pane that are in Profiles and the sub folder Signatures/Unmanaged and selecting Delete.

Sorry I had to leave you for a while but had some visitors.


----------



## vishnudutta2 (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Yellow Mark over Network Icon*

You need not be sorry Tom...You guys are doing an exceptional job....
Good news is that after trying a couple of steps you mentioned, windows managed to connect itself to Internet smoothly.
Thanks a ton Tom...I would nevertheless carry out the steps what you suggested...

Thanks again for your excellent effort and patience to take me through the process...

If there is a process which I can do to add to your reputation or credit please inform me how to do it...I would be more than willing to add credits.

Regards,
Vishnu


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

*Re: Yellow Mark over Network Icon*



vishnudutta2 said:


> You need not be sorry Tom...You guys are doing an exceptional job....
> Good news is that after trying a couple of steps you mentioned, windows managed to connect itself to Internet smoothly.
> Thanks a ton Tom...I would nevertheless carry out the steps what you suggested...
> 
> ...


Glad to hear that things have worked out.

I don't think they have reps on this forum but it is sufficient for anyone who helps to resolve a problem for someone, they were able to help to get the job done :smile:

EDIT.... Don't forget to mark the thread as Solved.


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

*Re: Yellow Mark over Network Icon*

Just to add to this (because I'd forgotten to mention it :smile: ) is that after you have deleted the adaptors in the registry and reinstalled the router, then back up the Profiles folder again so that should the problem re-occur with multiple adaptors, then you just restore the Profiles folder with that backup. You can also backup the router config. usually via System within the router so if you have to factory reset that again, you won't have to enter all of the details from scratch by using the Restore function in the router.


----------

